# Is a 30 year old Winchester still safe to fire?



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

This may seem like a stupid question, but what is considered old for a rifle? I recently aquired a winchester 94' in .44 magnum from my uncle that was made in 1976. The rifle is in perfect working order, but pretty weathered. I've heard lever actions are not particulary strong, so how many years do they last?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hope so.

many of my guns are well over that. I have a 1942 Winchester 
model 70 that I use all the time :sniper:


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Should work just fine.... my grandad has a lever action from the late 1800's that he shot one time in 1994 to see if it still worked.... was like the 100th year it was in family. If the gun has been well taken care of, then shouldnt be any problems.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The only weak part of newer lever action Winchesters is the lift for putting a fresh round into the chamber, they are some kind of plastic from the factory and if you break it enuff times they will put a metal one in there like it used to be. I would say the older the gun probaly the better it was made and shoots.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Most people who talk about the weakness of a lever action are repeating something they most likely misunderstood in the first place. Few levers are chambered for high power rounds or magnum rounds because of the design of the action but are perfectly safe for what they were chambered for in the first place. Personally I wouldn't consider any gun manufactured in the last 70-80 years to be of worry shooting the cartridge they were intended for.


----------



## Nudo7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Probably is safe, as long as you don't shoot any left over ammo...lol :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Jeepers Gohan.... if your referring to me I have a complete understanding of all my guns. The sales person at the store even broke the chinsy lift mechanism, that's when it was fixed with a better than new replacement part. The gun is a Model 94 in a 45 Long Colt calibre and is used for home and personal protection, bought approximately 10 years ago.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Buckeye, I wasn't referring to anyone in particular.................... I have heard some people claim mistakenly, that the action on a lever gun is dangerous with high pressure rounds because for some reason they think the bolt is going to blow back in their face. Apparently they assume the bolt is floating and doesn't lock up in any manner. All I was doing was advising Pigshooter it should be safe to shoot his gun.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Completely safe!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont think I have any guns that new!


----------



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for your advice guys. From now on when i pull the trigger i'll feel much more confident.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If you have any question about the condition of your gun, if it's 30 years old of 2 years old, have a gunsmith check it. I'm shoting rifles closer to 100 years old myself, and having them chambered in hotter, newer rounds, (Mauser 98's and Mauser 93's). The age of your gun should not be a major consideration. By the way, I'm green with envy, I'd love to have one.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

My grandfather has a world war 1 1901a1 i believe thats what its called its a bolt action rifle and he still uses it and on the 30 30 note... i still use a late 1800's model 30-30 and i still get 1 inch groups at 50 yards


----------



## kaintuck (Aug 26, 2005)

ONLY 1976?????? heck.......i think i have only two guns that new......how about my swiss 1871? or my trapdoor 1888???? :wink: 
only wives get cranky - er as they get older! not guns!


----------



## possum daddy (Oct 22, 2005)

I'd rather have yours than a new one !


----------

